

Show HN: Add gestures to a web app in 2 minutes - aggarwalachal
http://kinesis.io/blog/touch-effect-demo-add-gestures-to-a-web-app-in-2-minutes/

======
aggarwalachal
Kinesis is native framework that lets you use your existing web languages and
skills to build gesture, speech and 3D depth modeling based applications using
Kinect. We focus on building a simple, powerful, new interaction platform so
that you can focus on bringing your applications to life.

------
gauravs
I have used this library for a demo I did. Works really well.

~~~
aggarwalachal
It would be great to see what you built with it. A video would be cool

------
payalg
Checkout the demos at <http://kinesis.io/demos>

------
siddhaarth
Looks really cool. Will definitely try this out.

------
ssapkota
This is awesome! The demo looks really cool.

~~~
payalg
Thanks for your feedback! Well, do try out the framework as well, it's simple
to integrate. We would need your feedback on that front as well.

------
sazwqa
Clever! Can't wait to try it out...

------
ravinandan
This has great potential.

~~~
payalg
Thanks for your appreciation! Did you check out our demos?
<http://kinesis.io/demos>

------
luckydev
this is cool

~~~
payalg
Hey you can make something cool on top of kinesis and give us your feedback.

